# Post pictures of your tegu shedding!



## Kebechet (Mar 20, 2011)

Link just practically split his old skin down the middle of his back, and I got some pictures  what does your gu look like when they're shedding?


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't have any recent pictures of my tegus sheds.. When he was an itty bitty I got a video of sort of a funny shed..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY1-QinLPl0

It did shed completely, it has all its toes/fingers and all of its tail.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 21, 2011)

LMAO....he reminded me of when my colt just got his first set of shoes.


----------



## Kebechet (Mar 21, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I don't have any recent pictures of my tegus sheds.. When he was an itty bitty I got a video of sort of a funny shed..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY1-QinLPl0
> 
> It did shed completely, it has all its toes/fingers and all of its tail.



lol! what a great video! Link did that a little bit yesterday, but I felt so sorry for him that I helped him get his foot out. XD He's nearly done shedding now, and has this beautiful cream color! I'm starting to think he might end up being a high contrast tegu


----------

